# Plasticell?



## papar (Apr 10, 2007)

*flow or feed*

I started using them last year and have found that they really don't draw it out that well unless there is a flow on. The second choice would be to feed lots of sugar water but that doesn't work as well, in my opinion. Next year I will be using bees wax foundation in the brood boxes and plastic for supers. I have used both in the brood box and have found that with all thing equal, they draw out and begin useing the bees wax first. Just my experiences.


----------



## WVbeekeeper (Jun 4, 2007)

i made up some nucs in june and replaced the frames from the colonies i took the brood from with some wax coated plastic foundation. the bees drew the comb out out very quickly, however this was during a flow and i've never started out a hive with it. judging from that limited experience with it, i would not hesitate to use any in the future, and will be using some this spring in some mediums to start some shook swarms out on. the foundation is likely to be 20+ years old.
http://208.69.121.208/forums/showthread.php?t=211817&highlight=sears+roebuck


----------



## TwT (Aug 5, 2004)

I dont like it at all, just swaped out 100 frames of plasticell , got about 100 more to do, out of 100 sheets only about 10% drawn out right. the worst foundation I ever tried using, im just glad I didn't have to pay a lot for it, it came with some frames I bought cheap, now I see why it was cheap.....


----------



## Hampton (Apr 24, 2007)

I'm having the same problems as posted on previous threads and posts above. As this was my first year I don't have a whole lot of equipment and next year I'm going to all mediums. I may be going to all beeswax unless there is some secret to make this stuff work. As it stands I am unimpressed with the plasticel.


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 4, 2005)

Don't really know. All I use is plasticell (wax coated from Dadant). I just put it on the hive in Jan or Feb and when I check in June they are full of honey. Also use it in the brood chambers.

Fuzzy


----------



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

For those frustrated by problems when using plain plastic or beeswax coated plastic foundations - under the same non-flow or dearth conditions the bees will chew holes in plain beeswax foundation and worse; while they don't seem to be able to damage the plastic foundation any more than the wax moth larvae do.


----------



## spunky (Nov 14, 2006)

*plastic cell*

I have had pretty good luck with it. I am slowly buying more as I go to replace the starter strip method. I use it both for brood and honey


----------



## BGhoney (Sep 26, 2007)

*Plastic cell or plastic frames ?*

Your talking about the solid plastic frames right ? I have had ok luck with them they are drawn out much better in a flow.... Has anyone tried the predrawn out plastic frames ? Might be called cell rite, cant remember.

I believe the bees just have to cap it. Not sure how it would work, in suppers, and if you could get the brood casings out of a deep frame of it.

Seems like over time your cells might get to small to be useful. Anyone had any luck ?


----------



## Hampton (Apr 24, 2007)

*Platicel foundation..*

I use platicel foundation in wood frames. It always seems the bees stop filling out the two outer frames


----------

